# J-Pop



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I swear I need help who thought I would actually listen to pop music of today.... lol.... Well I do actually... I love it.... But only Japanese Pop music.... One reason it is so diffrent..... You guys should check some of it out if you like.... Good bands

T.M. Revolution
Gackt
Chemistry
Ken Hirai
Tommy february
Zone
Nami Tamaki
Judy and Mary

and so on....

^^ Yep I am crazy.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh no...Here we go again...!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey I have an obsession (which majority of the time never fads away).... Ok I need a life.


----------



## feral cat (Jul 27, 2004)

I like the theme music to Teen Titans ... does that count?


----------

